# what medicines to take if you have a cold/headache?



## cheddar (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi,
I recently been dx t2. 
 I'm on Metformin 500mg x1,  ramipril 2.5mg x1,  simvastatin 40 mg x 1,
Levothyroxine 75mg. (underactive thyroid) 
I have a cold and headache.. I'm wondering can I take any drugs that don't interact with the meds I am already taking?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 6, 2012)

I would ask at the pharmacy, they usually know more than the doctors when it comes to drug interactions


----------



## Steff (Feb 6, 2012)

I take rubittison it's sugar free cough medicine,as northerner said best person to ask for advice would be pharmacist x


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 6, 2012)

cheddar said:


> Hi,
> I recently been dx t2.
> I'm on Metformin 500mg x1,  ramipril 2.5mg x1,  simvastatin 40 mg x 1,
> Levothyroxine 75mg. (underactive thyroid)
> I have a cold and headache.. I'm wondering can I take any drugs that don't interact with the meds I am already taking?



Hi cheddar an oral decongestant such as Sudafed can't be used by people suffering from diabetes also high blood pressure. Nasal sprays cannot be used because og high blood pressure. You could try an inhalant using oils or steam or something like Lemsip, but as it contains Paracetamol don't take any other product containing Paracetamol as well. I hope you fel better soon. Take care and don't forget to drink plenty of fluids. ps As others have said, you could always pop into your pharmacy.  Sheena


----------



## cheddar (Feb 7, 2012)

Catwoman76 said:


> Hi cheddar an oral decongestant such as Sudafed can't be used by people suffering from diabetes also high blood pressure. Nasal sprays cannot be used because og high blood pressure. You could try an inhalant using oils or steam or something like Lemsip, but as it contains Paracetamol don't take any other product containing Paracetamol as well. I hope you fel better soon. Take care and don't forget to drink plenty of fluids. ps As others have said, you could always pop into your pharmacy.  Sheena



Thanks Catwoman.
It was too late last evening (when I put this ? ) to ask any pharmacist. So I did take a Lemsip which took me through the night. (It was only the dog that wanted to go out in the early hours that disturbed my sleep! lol )
I shall ask the pharmacy today when I venture into town & try and stock up on acceptable meds. Thanks for your input. 
I'm feeling a bit better this morning.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 7, 2012)

Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better after a good night's sleep cheddar.  Unfortunately we aren't allowed to give medical advice, so always best to read Patient Information Leaflets of medications you are considering taking.


----------



## cheddar (Feb 7, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better after a good night's sleep cheddar.  Unfortunately we aren't allowed to give medical advice, so always best to read Patient Information Leaflets of medications you are considering taking.



Thank you Northerner for your sympathy and concern. I quite understand the rules on medical advice. After all if this board were able to give acceptable medical advice we'd not need the Gps !! 
Thanks again...HAve a good day x


----------



## Copepod (Feb 7, 2012)

Hope you get to speak with a pharmacist today to get specific advice for you, Cheddar. Always wise to have some suitable cold medication in stock at home for when colds become apparent when chemists shops are closed.


----------



## cheddar (Feb 8, 2012)

Copepod said:


> Hope you get to speak with a pharmacist today to get specific advice for you, Cheddar. Always wise to have some suitable cold medication in stock at home for when colds become apparent when chemists shops are closed.



Hi Copepod. I have developed an awful barking cough. Went to the pharmacist today and she sold me some Boots bronchial medicine..! It is a brown sugarless liquid and needs to be taken with warm water.
Well it tastes like parazone..(ha I haven't actually tasted parazone--it's just how I would imagine it would taste! )
Horrible horrible.. may just stick with the cough! ha


----------



## Copepod (Feb 9, 2012)

No guarantee that any remedy will taste nice. 

In fact, health care professionals have been known to recommend hot salty water gargles to treat sore throat - ut tastes horrible, but really does take pain away for at least 30 mins, and as a side effect, reveals whether someone really has got a sore throat or is just trying to get cough sweets! That's what our Mum (nurse & health visitor) used to do to both my sister and I and all the children she looked after on holiday camps - we soon learned to get our own gargles and not bother to ask for cough sweets, and I still use hot salty water gargles for adult sore throats.


----------

